# Mandarin and photoshop



## Overread (May 2, 2008)

Well being trapped at uni and away from easy to capture subjects I have started playing around with some of my shots. I found this method recently and have been experimenting with it:
http://www.juzaphoto.com/eng/articles/photoshop-cloning_retouching.htm
(bottom method)

here are the results on one of my shots:
original





link to larger: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3364/3229254927_099508e50a_o.jpg

edit A




link to larger: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3448/3229254039_c5071bb8c1_o.jpg

edit B




link to larger: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3403/3229254491_316bdb0e91_o.jpg

taken with: Cannon ESO 400D and Sigma 70-300mm f/4-5.6 DG Macro lens
at: f4.5, ISO 200, 1/500sec
just one of the captive wildfowl at home - so I can get fairly close without scaring them away - and without dressing up to look like a bush

Any comments on the shot in general and/or on the editing?
ps - I know that the best place to get this right is with the camera in the field, but here is my back-up tactic


----------



## JimmyO (May 2, 2008)

Haha, i like the original the best, then the last one, then the second one.


----------



## K8-90 (May 3, 2008)

JimmyO said:


> Haha, i like the original the best, then the last one, then the second one.


Ditto :blushing:

It's a great shot, nice and crisp! I like that the original background is darker, as the water, bird and background all seem to be too similar in the edits, making it rather boring.

If you are willing to do another edit, I would remove the duck on the right and the red spot on the left( also a birrd?). This maintains the integrity of the original background.

But your technique is good! This just might not be the right pic to use it on...


----------



## robitussin217 (May 3, 2008)

I think I like the last one the best. It definitely has less distraction and more mood, like tranquility.


----------



## Bifurcator (Jun 20, 2008)

I like the original best. I think I know what you were going for though. If you do the same to the water it'll look right and probably better than the original - hard to say though with a white duck.


----------

